# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  El MAGRAMA licita la modernización de los regadíos de la Acequia Real del Júcar en Algemesí

## Jonasino

> El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la Dirección General del Agua, ha anunciado hoy la licitación delas obras de la red de transporte del sector 23 para la modernización de los regadíos de la Acequia Real del Júcar TM de Algemesí (Valencia).
> 
> Esta actuación, con un presupuesto de 1.270.590  euros, según publica hoy el Boletín Oficial del Estado, cuenta con plazo de ejecución de nueve meses. El proyecto de la red de transporte del sector 23 para la modernización de los regadíos de la Acequia Real del Júcar en Algemesí (Valencia)  tiene como objetivo mejorar las infraestructuras de regadíos, racionalizando el consumo de recursos hídricos así como la modernización de los sistemas de gestión.
> 
> Este anuncio de licitación se suma a la resolución favorable del pasado agosto al proyecto de balsa intermedia para suministro en alta de la Real Acequia de Escalona (Valencia), con un presupuesto de 4.508.093 euros. 
> Plan de actuaciones prioritarias
> 
> Estas obras forman parte del Plan de Actuaciones Prioritarias en la demarcación hidrográfica del Júcar, aprobado el pasado año, con un presupuesto de más de 90 millones de euros.
> 
> ...


Fuente: iagua
Fuente para puristas: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...jucar-algemesi

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

